# Lean Muscle x



## Think Big (Dec 8, 2009)

Does this actually work or will i be wasting my time? any info please

Thanks a million

(anyone no why my previous posts have gone missing)


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

you will gain fat with gaining muscle ..


----------



## Think Big (Dec 8, 2009)

well fat i could do with getting rid of, im not sure what to try tbh iv tried a few diff things acai ect, iv even tried Clen HCL tabs and since iv been on them they seem to make me puff and pant and maybe a little weaker???? i might be imagining it tho.

Im just wanting something that will make me shed weight a lot easier and something to put muscle on that aint water

Cheers


----------



## Think Big (Dec 8, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Think Big (Dec 8, 2009)

guess not then! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

Think Big said:


> well fat i could do with getting rid of, im not sure what to try tbh iv tried a few diff things acai ect, iv even tried Clen HCL tabs and since iv been on them they seem to make me puff and pant and maybe a little weaker???? i might be imagining it tho.
> 
> Im just wanting something that will make me shed weight a lot easier and something to put muscle on that aint water
> 
> Cheers


Clen is a stimulant with the byproduct of making you burn slightly more cals. it wont make you gain muscle or lose weight if your diet and training is ****e.

The best way to shed some flab is with cardio and a good diet. No shortcuts really mate.

Quick look at the lean muscle x site looks as though its just some creatine and some amino acids. wouldnt bother with it.

Whats your Diet and training like?>


----------



## Think Big (Dec 8, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Clen is a stimulant with the byproduct of making you burn slightly more cals. it wont make you gain muscle or lose weight if your diet and training is ****e.
> 
> The best way to shed some flab is with cardio and a good diet. No shortcuts really mate.
> 
> ...


Excellent mate thanks for the reply. i started at the gym to do cardio and shape up, so i started losing weight then it came to a stop??? so i mixed it up with weights as well as i was wanting to loose all my fat then bulk up but with weights i started getting a belly im guessing the muscles was getting bigger and pushing my fat out making it look like i was getting a fat belly, so i started looking into weight loss "miracles" and from the guys i know that use steroids also take Clen so i started looking into it online and they crap placebo stuff ive used never helped so i got some clen in tab form and i have just done my first 2 week cycle and will be doing the next cycle next thursday

I have a bad habbit with food i can go eat healthy and cut out shizzer fatty food, then i end up pigging out, i have now gone and got myself a running machine and a multi gym to help do more work outs,

some people wont be happy but im looking into some sort of cutting stack but im finding it hard to trust what i read, i want something to bulk me up with very little water and something that will help get rid of body fat,

im trying not to ask the people i know round here but im struggling on finding where to go and what i should be expecting to pay.


----------



## d13sel (Sep 14, 2011)

Have you tried Animal Stak ? works for some ppl £29 online and legal


----------

